# COVERED BRIDGE. Redwood or ????



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

I plan to build a covered bridge for the mainline in my garden railway for many reasons, including the fact that my wife loves them (and I need all the brownie I can get), I love them, and I believe every garden railway ought to have at least one covered bridge. I have access to many photos so I really don't need plans with exact measurements, but I've found several articles that give step by step instructions including measurements, but none have covered the topic of what type of wood is best? My question, and the reason for writing this, is to find out what kind of wood I should use? I see people throwing out those redwood picnic tables and benches all the time and if they're not too badly warped, I could use those and my cost would still be zero. However, I'd also be willing to go buy a few new pieces of redwood from Home Depot, rip it down to the proper sizes needed for the project, and go from there. Should I use redwood or something else and stain it afterwards? If I use redwood, new or used, what should I cover it with for protection? Stain? Something else? Or a mixture? A friend recommended a mixture of Watco oil and something else I've forgotten. Everyone with an opinion or experience, please respond with your thoughts; but especially those who have a covered bridge. What works and what doesn't? After spending so much time building it, I'd like it to last as long as possible and not warp so badly the first season I'll have to throw it away because it looks like a boomerang. THANKS, RICK 

LONG LIVE MARNOLD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The redwood should be ok... unless you live near me, out here Termites have taken a liking to eating redwood. Cedar has become my wood of choice. 

Seems to me most bridges were painted, I'd go that route. 

Good luck on finding an old discard, I only see that stuff when I'm not looking. 

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

redwood can be kind of soft, there might not be any advantage to it, bolts and hardware might "pull through" too easily. Most people have found what John has about the tastes of termites, Cedar seems the least "tasty" and a bit more dense. 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I prefer redwood, especially if it's been "seasoned" in the form of picnic tables, decks, etc. Even better if it's tight-grained heartwood. Granted, good luck finding tight-grained heartwood at HD or Lowes. Cedar's a good second, but again, good luck finding the "good stuff" at the big box places. I'm generally cheap and use the cedar fence pickets, (under $1 for a 6' x 4" x 3/4" plank) but I have to rip the boards then let them season for a while, then pick the ones that aren't roller-coaster timbers. In terms of how the two woods have held up outdoors on my railroad, they're pretty much equal. Cedar gets "grainer" faster than the redwood seems to, but that's about the only difference I've seen. I can't speak to insect issues, since I haven't seen any signs of them (thankfully). 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

You didn't say where you live. That might make a difference! In California, redwood is used extensively for wooden fences. I've been using redwood fence boards for years for scratchbult items such as trestles, wing walls, tunnel liners, small bridges, buldings. 

I plane off the damaged surfaces, then cut the boards to scale dimensions. Just cut half a six foot board into about 45 feet of rr ties. Since the wood is free, I don't mind a 1/8th inch waste for a 3/8 inch tie!


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I have used pressure treated decking from Lowes. Holds up well in oklahomas climate. After you build something , let it weather for about four months, it will then take paint or stain better. 
Steve


----------



## Hiawatha Gent (May 6, 2011)

I would be very careful with pressure treated wood when cutting etc. Salt treated wood is better when it comes to contact with the ground and working with it. You don't have the chemical problems that you do with pressure treated wood.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## GaryR (Feb 6, 2010)

Another choice would be sassafras wood. It's commonly use for handles on out door equipment. The only source of it as far as I know is Kencraft company. http://www.kencraftcompany.com/ Best to call them. The sassafras looks like this http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/garyr/sasshouse48.JPG 

GaryR


----------



## Festus (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you all for the replies and help. I live in SLC, Utah. The only wood I've used so far is just plain old plywood. If I paint it, it's fine, but for a covered bridge I didn't know if I should paint it or stain it. If I paint it, I could use most any kind of wood, but if I want to see the grain, that's another matter entirely. I have two friends who really get around because of their jobs (driving a bus and the other a tow truck) so I have them both looking for redwood tables and benches, and now cedar too. I have a table saw and a bit if training from a real live journeyman cabinet maker, who is now dead, but I know my way around the saw and know how to make a few things like jigs to help cut wood. Again, with your help, I'd like to do it right the first time and save time later when it wither falls apart or warps so badly I'll have to toss it in the garbage can. Festus


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Festus... I've made most of my trestles, bridges, retaining walls and a covered bridge from dog eared cedar fence boards at HD. They've lasted for more that 8 years in the Arizona high country. 

You can see the on my web site.. Click below if you'd like...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I use redwood. Usually boards taken off a deck rebuild. Older planks have better wood than the new redwood boards. Just got several from my son, he enlarged his deck. Straight/clear boards, just shave off the outside edges. Used some before on my covered bridge I made about 7 years ago. My trestles are all redwood also, 15 years old. I stained them when I first made them, but just let them weather ever since. Cedar would be my second choice, I would not use pressure treated, usually cut pieces will warp like crazy. Lots of work goes into a covered bridge, no use skimping on using proper materials because of cost.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Despite your experience with plywood, I'd stay away from it. Unless it's REALLY sealed, moisture will delaminate it very quickly. The interior layers are soft wood, in my experience, and despite large amounts of glue and pressure in the making, it won't hold up. 

I've done a lot of resawing of redwood. Gentle plaining to get rid of the bad stuff, then a sharp blade, and you've got materials for all kinds of building.


----------



## SteveF (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had very good luck with exterior grade plywood that has been sealed with marine epoxy. Kinda spendy, but I had some left over from a boat building project.


----------

